# a boring sunday in Paris



## poppy z (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello,

Today is a hot day in Paris. And I didn't know what to do. I must work but....too hot for working! 
So I decided to play with my makeup.
I've just wash my hair so sorry it isn't dry yet. And I've no foundation. 

I use: 

eyes:
bare canvas (base)
shroom (wash)
arena (lid)
pink bronze (middle lid to outer)
sable (crease)
mythology (big crease)
minted e/k (liner and waterline)
YSL mascara effet faux cils

cheeks:
NARS "gueule de nuit" (my new love). I blend with 129 brush and it's cool before buying 187...

lips: 
show coral chromeglass







I've just cut my fringe so I saw I had little hair on the cheek
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I love this picture so I wanted to share it whith you.













OOOO a big nose... ha ha





http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/3456/dim2bc2.jpg

See you soon! And thx for looking!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 16, 2006)

ur fotd's are always lovely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look gorjus!!


----------



## hotti82 (Jul 16, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 16, 2006)

you look great and i love this mu - the eyes, lips and cheeks


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Jul 16, 2006)

Pretty! You look like a beach bunny!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Jul 16, 2006)

wow you look great!
I don't know if you've been told before, but you look like a prettier/sexier version of PJ Harvey


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 16, 2006)

I like this look on you- you have such a great look going!


----------



## dearstars (Jul 16, 2006)

Oooh, I really like this one. Very pretty!


----------



## Rockell (Jul 16, 2006)

Ohhh what a pretty e/s combo! I love your hair too.


----------



## Glitziegal (Jul 16, 2006)

Stunning. 

 I wish I could trim my own fringe, I always make a hash of it.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jul 16, 2006)

Ohhh I feel so sorry for you... bored in paris... must be miserable. LOL  Just kiddin, you look gorgeous as always.


----------



## Midgard (Jul 16, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## smiles4c (Jul 16, 2006)

sooo beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You look great w/o foundation


----------



## user79 (Jul 16, 2006)

You look soo adorable!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 16, 2006)

your bangs (fringe) looks great. and your makeup too!

and i'm sorry, but boring and paris don't seem to belong in the same sentence! lol.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 16, 2006)

tres cute. ;]


----------



## missunderstood (Jul 17, 2006)

Cute. I love the liner you've used.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 17, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 17, 2006)

chere madame, ca,c'est tres bien. j'adore ton cils...sorry,my french is a mess...but i hope you understand the main message.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 17, 2006)

You look beautiful


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 17, 2006)

verry pretty!


----------



## delovely (Jul 18, 2006)

that is so pretty! I love those colors on your eyes.


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 18, 2006)

You are so dang cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 18, 2006)

sweet!!


----------



## poppy z (Jul 19, 2006)

Thx a lot to all of you.
Yes it's possible to do nothing on sunday in Paris (I live near Paris) when it's too hot (and when you keep your money for new mac collection!!!).
See you soon


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 23, 2006)

you are so stunningi love this look, but i always love your looks.


----------

